# SER Spec-V Cranks for a while then turns on. Dealer says it's only a "cold start"



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

*SER Spec-V Cranks for a while then turns on. Dealer says it's only a "cold start"*

I got my SER Spec-V Feb. 3, 2004. By March 1, I already had to take it in to the dealership because every time I try to start it, the engine only cranks. It's only after the third or fourth time that it starts. When I went to pick it up, they told me the battery had zero cranking amps, so they replaced it. It worked fine for a while, started up beautifuly. It's now April and I've been noticing the same symptom, so I took it in Thursday, April 8. They called me up to tell me they could not reproduce the symptom. They said it could be a "cold start" and next time that happens, try pressing the accelerator pedal in about 1/4 and slowly release...blah blah blah blah. I told them that this _sometimes_ happens to me in the morning, but by the afternoon when I leave work, it's fine. _AND_ vice-versa, sometimes it works fine in the morning, but by the afternoon it does it.

I'd like to ask the opinion of you guys as to what this could be?

I also noticed this post regarding a recall:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41901
_ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS._

Might this have something to do with it? Are 2004 Sentras affected?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That seems to be a commom problem, I've never taken my in though. When I get in my car, I put the key to on and wait about 3-5 seconds. It usually starts right up. Pretty sure its a fuel vapor problem.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Yep, mine does it too, but mostly when its already warm. Try turning the key to on for a few seconds to let the fuel pump prime, then crank the car. I have been doing this for a while and now it always starts right up.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Does sound like the recall problem. My car would take a little while to crank before the recall but after I took it to the dealer I have no problems. I am not sure if the '04 is covered, but if it is, they might be the last getting the recall notices. I would call the dealer and ask them.


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

I've tried what Ruben and BlueSpecV03 have suggested. So far it's working fine. But it is something related to the recall, I'd like to take it in. Where is this recall notice officially posted? I've logged on to my NissanUSA.com acct, and I don't see it. I'd like to reference some official source when I call in to ask about it.


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

majik said:


> I've tried what Ruben and BlueSpecV03 have suggested. So far it's working fine. But it is something related to the recall, I'd like to take it in. Where is this recall notice officially posted? I've logged on to my NissanUSA.com acct, and I don't see it. I'd like to reference some official source when I call in to ask about it.


People that get new fuel pumps have reported that fixed.


----------



## blinkersSpecV (Oct 24, 2003)

*Your Dealer is smokin Crack....*

Dude... My car had that same problem... At first my nissan guy thought that doing the crank sensor recall would solve problem. He was wrong. We traced the problem around the car and finally found out that it had something to do with the fuel pump not supplying constant pressure the the front of the car. It would bleed the pressure when the car was sitting so that when I went to crank it it would not start up until the fuel pressure got to where it needed to be. So have your guy check out your fuel pump.

Blinker


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

Well obviously you guys are right on the nose. I'm not having problems when doing what Ruben and BlueSpecV03 have suggested. 

I don't know much about mechanlics , so I'm not sure how to get the guy to check the fuel pump. How can I convince him to take a look at it. What should he look for? Is it gonna have to be replaced? Something has to be adjusted? What if he just plain says he didn't find anything wrong with it? How would I respond to that?


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You'll need to drive the car to the shop, let is sit for about 45 minutes, and then show them... other than that they will for sure tell you they can't duplicate the prob. Ask them about TSBs for the car. (Technical Service Bulletins)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

My car has done the same thing. When I first got it it would start after only about 2 or 3 clicks. Now it takes about 6-8 before it starts. Once I didn't drive it for about three days and it wouldn't start forever. I tried it and tried it again and tried it again and finally after about 1 and a half minutes of trying to crank it over and over again it kind of started and then died. Then I tried again and it started. It was embarassing though because it's a new car and it sounds like crap when it does that. Occasionally it will still start up sort of weak and die and then I have to start it again! WTF is what I say but they never find anything at the dealership so who knows.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

FletchSpecV said:


> My car has done the same thing. When I first got it it would start after only about 2 or 3 clicks. Now it takes about 6-8 before it starts. Once I didn't drive it for about three days and it wouldn't start forever. I tried it and tried it again and tried it again and finally after about 1 and a half minutes of trying to crank it over and over again it kind of started and then died. Then I tried again and it started. It was embarassing though because it's a new car and it sounds like crap when it does that. Occasionally it will still start up sort of weak and die and then I have to start it again! WTF is what I say but they never find anything at the dealership so who knows.


I have been searching everywhere on this site about everything and I just came across this post. My car does the exact same thing. I cant find an answer to this problem. It will crank but not turn on. Then I crank again and it turns on. It's most noticiable when the car is warm. Sometimes it will turn on and then die and then I have to turn it back on. When the car idles it will drop from 800 to 5 or 600 and the fan will turn on every 3 minutes even when the car is not warmed up. Does anyone think that it might be the coolant temperature sensor. Thanks any help is grately appreciated. I have been looking everywhere forever to solve this.


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

mine does the same, but just let it prime. isnt there a service bulletin up about the fuel pumps? i kinda want to fix it, but my car is out of the warranty coverage period. and i dont think Fuel pump is covered in power train waranty is it?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

AggieSpec said:


> mine does the same, but just let it prime. isnt there a service bulletin up about the fuel pumps? i kinda want to fix it, but my car is out of the warranty coverage period. and i dont think Fuel pump is covered in power train waranty is it?


Yes, the fuel pump is part of the powertrain warranty because it's say's it in the manual and they had to fix mine for free with 45,000 miles on the car!


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

do people think its my fuel pump also? Even if I let the key on for 5seconds it still will just crank. I usually have to crank at least twice. The first time if it does turn on it will die, then I crank it again and it runs normal except that the radiator fan is always coming on for no reason. Even when the car has sat for a day.


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

i put in some redline fuel system cleaner in the tank and my car doesnt do it anymore. it starts on the 2nd or 3rd crank consistently. I tried it for about 5 times in a row, start it, kill it. and it started like it was supposed to every time. for y'all who's cranking problem is not that severe, i would suggest trying a good quality fuel system cleaner.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

If you listen to your car when you put the key in (from a long sit) you can hear everything kickin in. i should say, before you actually turn the key completely, turn it to setting 3, and listen for the fuel pump supply pressure. it takes about 2 seconds for decent pressure, so if you jump in and turn the key right away, you'll just be starving your engine. 

the problem with cold or hot starts is a mystery to me, i'm sure it's answered, but i just notice that my car starts like a champ in cold weather, but sometimes chokes in the heat. 

things to look at: fuel pump relay, fuel pump, battery

it could be something wrong with electronics, or whatever controls the fuel pump. then again, pressure leaking also might be the pumps problem. . . oh well


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

I have this problem only when my car is already warmed up. If I drive home from work , eat something and then leave right away then I have problems. If it's cold outside or it's been sitting for a few days there is no problems at all.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

200sx_guy said:


> I have this problem only when my car is already warmed up. If I drive home from work , eat something and then leave right away then I have problems. If it's cold outside or it's been sitting for a few days there is no problems at all.


did you get the ecm foam recall done? did you get the crank position sensor recall done? those are your best bets! check it out


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

the owner before ran the recalls and said that the only recall the dealer said it was eligable for was the header. I don't need that done because i've got an aftermarket header on it.


----------



## Joli (Dec 20, 2005)

*The starting problem you are having...*

i had this same problem in my 02 SER-V,

I took it to the dealer, and they fixed it under warranty, it was the fuel pump, they said it needed to be replaced... I think it was covered under warranty.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a TSB for a new feul pump assembly. It called a repair kit when I order the parts. It doesn't replace the pump itself but the housing. I'm guessing its just for better flow to the pump. It takes me about 20 minutes to install but you'll smell fuel for a while if you get it done with a full tank cause the assembly has to pulled out from the back seat and the assembly will have fuel in it. And since you have to tilt it to get it out, you'll get about a half a gallon in the seat pan.


----------



## White04SpecV (Aug 4, 2004)

*same problem...not solved yet*

I had the same issue with a cold start. If the car sat for a long time, it would start very rough and sometimes the idle would dip so low right after the engine caught that it would stall out. When I tryto start it after that, I have to let it crank for 10 seconds or so and it sputters to life. After about 5 or 6 sconds of the idle going up and down it purrs like a kitten. It only happens with a cold start, into a store and back out it fires right up. 

I had the "repair kit" done to my car, based on the symptoms I told them, they found the TSB. I noticed a mild improvement initially, but it is back to the same thing now after a month or so.

I tried turning the key on, before starting, to help the fuel pump pressurize and it makes no different. Often times it catches right away, but then the idle gets bogged down. It's as if i am letting the clutch out until it is about to stall and then putting it back in. That dip and back up happens 2 or 3 times within 5 or 6 seconds and then it runs great.

I haven't brought it back yet to have them look at it again. I will update once I do.


----------



## SGarlesky (Mar 11, 2003)

I too had the same problem. They put a repair kit in my fuel pump about 10 mos. ago and it worked fine ever since. Repair kit NTB 05-052. Regulator Assy. 22670-8U70C Ring-O Fuel GAG 17324-01A00


----------

